# scheduling PCD after ED?



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

(Sorry but my search function didn't reveal anything and I didn't see it in the wiki either.)

Is it correct that, if you do ED, you cannot even schedule the PCD until the vehicle rolls off the ship in the States?

e.g., If I do ED this summer, drop the car in Munich on 9/1, and it hits the United States on 11/1, I can't even schedule the PCD until 11/1?

If that's true, has anyone had success getting PCD scheduled within a couple weeks of that time? What's the fastest you can meet your get reacquainted with you car in Spartanburg?


----------



## bmr305 (Aug 20, 2012)

That is correct. you can schedule the PCD only after the car has cleared customs. in my case, the car arrived at Brunswick on 3/11/13 and I was not able to request a day until 3/19/13 (over a week later). On 3/21/13 I got the confirmation for the PDC on 4/5/13 (the earliest they had was for thursday,4/4/13, but I was lucky and the were able to accommodate me on Friday 4/5/13)


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Can get a date until the car clears customs. Work with CA as the car gets closer to clearing customs. CA will get a date from PDC and then contact you to check your availability.sometimes it's the luck of the draw for getting a good date. I got a Friday ~ 2 weeks after my car cleared customs. I was HAPPY with that date! Made for an enjoyable weekend driving back home.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The protential problem that is affecting things is that your car is more likely to get an in depth inspection from customs because you had it in your possession in Europe. If you wanted to smuggle something into the U. S., hiding it in your car during European delivery would be a way to do it. So your ED car is more likely to get hung up at customs than was my non ED car. The PC doesn't want to have open spots and make everybody wait longer so they don't firm up the slot until they know the car is available.

I really enjoyed PCD. I had to wait longer than if I had it delivered at my dealer but it was easily worth it.

Jim


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

JimD1 said:


> The protential problem that is affecting things is that your car is more likely to get an in depth inspection from customs because you had it in your possession in Europe. If you wanted to smuggle something into the U. S., hiding it in your car during European delivery would be a way to do it. So your ED car is more likely to get hung up at customs than was my non ED car. The PC doesn't want to have open spots and make everybody wait longer so they don't firm up the slot until they know the car is available.
> 
> I really enjoyed PCD. I had to wait longer than if I had it delivered at my dealer but it was easily worth it.
> 
> Jim


Ah. So that's how to get my prosciutto through customs!


----------

